# Permanent Residency in Canada



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I moved to Vancouver on IEC 2 year working visa a few weeks ago, and am currently just getting by with some freelance work from the UK and some part-time work here in the city. I do not have a degree, but I do have 8 years experience as a software engineer in the UK.

I would like to consider my options for applying for PR at some stage over the 2 years I am here, and understand I need to meet the criteria given by a points system (although I don't know too much about it yet)

If I were to work full time for a Canadian company as a software engineer (which I plan to do before the summer), what does that do for my chances for PR. If the company is willing to sponsor the PR, does it automatically give you enough points to apply, or am I required to make up the points some other way? (i.e learning french etc)

Many Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonwbrighton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I moved to Vancouver on IEC 2 year working visa a few weeks ago, and am currently just getting by with some freelance work from the UK and some part-time work here in the city. I do not have a degree, but I do have 8 years experience as a software engineer in the UK.
> 
> ...


Firstly a company does not/cannot sponsor you for PR status. It can however apply for a LMIA in an attempt to convince the GofC to allow the company to hire you on a 2 year Temporary Work Permit. After one year of working under this permit you can then apply for PR sta5us based on your Canadian Work Experience.


----------



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi, Okay so I don't understand why they'd ask the GofC to allow me to work on a 2 year work permit. I already have a 2 year work permit, why would they need to ask? They can just hire me right?

However moving forward with that thought, after say 1 year with this company I can apply for PR?

This sounds completely different to what other people have told me i'll be honest. I get completely different information from different people every time I ask!


----------



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh, hold on LMIA. I didn't understand what an LMIA was. Okay so If I qualify as a skilled worker, with a positive impact on the Canadian job market then I can apply for the PR status?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonwbrighton said:


> Hi, Okay so I don't understand why they'd ask the GofC to allow me to work on a 2 year work permit. I already have a 2 year work permit, why would they need to ask? They can just hire me right?
> 
> However moving forward with that thought, after say 1 year with this company I can apply for PR?
> 
> This sounds completely different to what other people have told me i'll be honest. I get completely different information from different people every time I ask!


You’re on an IEC which has a final date and you cannot work after the expiry date. You must leave your employer no later than expiry date. Failure to do so has severe consequences for you and the employer. Without another visa to hand, you must either register as a visitor (not permitted to work), or alternatively leave the country. Your present employer cannot employ you without an appropriate visa. 
After one year of Canadian experience you are allowed to apply for PR status.


----------



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

I really think you've misunderstood the whole scenario. Thank you for what you've let me know so far, I was looking for support and understanding as to how I would consider applying for PR and I've just been given negative responses about what I can't do, rather than helpful and positive ones about how I may proceed to look into this option, and what I need to take in to consideration. 

I'm well aware I can apply for PR after 1 year. But I am still no closer to understanding what is involved, what benefit an employer can give me, and how / when I would consider looking at applying for PR status, and what my best options are for the highest chance of staying. 

To quote about leaving my employment at the end of my visa seems a moot point. If I don't have PR by the time that comes to a concern, then there's nothing I can do and will be heading home anyway. I'll know about PR well before that time.

Also, If I may leave a little feedback on the way you handle responses: You put a lot of emphasis on the fact I have to leave my employer by the time my IEC expires as if I planned on breaking that law. I suggest being a little more tactful with your responses as I found yours a little patronizing and presumptuous. If you didn't mean it to be this way, then I apologize but do take care in what you write so you don't come across as completely unapproachable.

Thanks again


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonwbrighton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really think you've misunderstood the whole scenario. Thank you for what you've let me know so far, I was looking for support and understanding as to how I would consider applying for PR and I've just been given negative responses about what I can't do, rather than helpful and positive ones about how I may proceed to look into this option, and what I need to take in to consideration.
> 
> ...


Whatever!!!


----------



## maunaloan (Feb 1, 2018)

*Whatever!*

What kind of response is that ? You are really a rude person, and obviously don't reflect the purpose of this site ! I hope you are not an employee or a volunteer with this site!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You should be aware that "Software Engineer" is a regulated profession in Canada. 

You need a P.Eng designation to use the title (in Canada, that means a 4-year engineering degree and 4 years on the job experience under the supervision guidance of a P.Eng).


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

simonwbrighton said:


> Hi, Okay so I don't understand why they'd ask the GofC to allow me to work on a 2 year work permit. I already have a 2 year work permit, why would they need to ask? They can just hire me right?
> 
> However moving forward with that thought, after say 1 year with this company I can apply for PR?
> 
> This sounds completely different to what other people have told me i'll be honest. I get completely different information from different people every time I ask!


.

If they are offering you a permanent position, your IEC is a 2 year non renewable visa. The company may not want to take you on before they can be sure that they can keep you after this period. 

Applying for the work permit now would establish this before they have employed you for ~2 years with no guarantee the employment could be maintained beyond that. Plus if they got you onto the work permit and you applied for PR after a year, after your 2 year WP expired and if needed you could apply for a bridging permit until your PR was finalized.


----------



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

JGK said:


> You should be aware that "Software Engineer" is a regulated profession in Canada.
> 
> You need a P.Eng designation to use the title (in Canada, that means a 4-year engineering degree and 4 years on the job experience under the supervision guidance of a P.Eng).


Good to know. I'll stick to Software Developer  It's pretty interchangeable in the UK so I'm glad you've told me!


----------



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

JGK said:


> .
> 
> If they are offering you a permanent position, your IEC is a 2 year non renewable visa. The company may not want to take you on before they can be sure that they can keep you after this period.
> 
> Applying for the work permit now would establish this before they have employed you for ~2 years with no guarantee the employment could be maintained beyond that. Plus if they got you onto the work permit and you applied for PR after a year, after your 2 year WP expired and if needed you could apply for a bridging permit until your PR was finalized.


Ah, I see, so what that seems to suggest is that if a company is hiring you, its because they have a pretty good idea that you'll be a successful candidate for PR? So I work for a year with a company and apply for PR after that. So I moved here in January, If I began full-time work in July/August, I'd have to work until the following July/August to apply for PR, then It'd give me 5 months to get it finalized, or get declined.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

simonwbrighton said:


> Ah, I see, so what that seems to suggest is that if a company is hiring you, its because they have a pretty good idea that you'll be a successful candidate for PR? So I work for a year with a company and apply for PR after that. So I moved here in January, If I began full-time work in July/August, I'd have to work until the following July/August to apply for PR, then It'd give me 5 months to get it finalized, or get declined.


Yes but if the application is in progress when your visa is ending you can apply for a bridging permit valid until the final decision is made.


----------

